# best wax for a black car??



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

about to get a new car and im looking for advice. what would the best wax be to get? i dont really have a budget as such but if possible the best finish for value for money???


cheers guys


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

sc0tty83 said:


> about to get a new car and im looking for advice. what would the best wax be to get? i dont really have a budget as such but if possible the best finish for value for money???
> 
> cheers guys


I usually go with blue velvet on black cars but since you say it is a new car then you probably don't need an hard wax so maybe dodo purple haze can be a choice. Can't go wrong with dodo and they smell pretty good too lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo Supernatural is a fantastic wax.You could get a panel pot for 15 quid it looks small but I have done 4 coats on my car and have used around 10%.It takes around 30 mins to cure because its a slow curing wax.And like most high caranuba waxes it will need a re buff a couple of hours later.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Dodo Supernatural is a fantastic wax.You could get a panel pot for 15 quid it looks small but *I have done 4 coats on my car and have used around 10%*.It takes around 30 mins to cure because its a slow curing wax.And like most high caranuba waxes it will need a re buff a couple of hours later.


are you serious  so your gonna get around 40 coats from a 30ml pot?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> are you serious  so your gonna get around 40 coats from a 30ml pot?


This is his panel pot


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Supernatural is quite special on fine black, but further down the budget scale there's Collinite 915 or ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal - both excellent depth, gloss and longevity of finish.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> Supernatural is quite special on fine black, but further down the budget scale there's Collinite 915 or ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal - both excellent depth, gloss and longevity of finish.


Post a pic of the finish Orca, if what yourself and RussZS can be achieved by the OP on a black car, he should be none less than happy.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ive currently got Fk1000p on my car accept the boot and the finish is really good, extremely glossy. On the back I have a coat of Purple Haze and I've got a nice deep shine.
My personal choices would be some of the FK or a Dodo wax :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> are you serious  so your gonna get around 40 coats from a 30ml pot?


Well I said Around 10% but its maybe more the point I was wanting to get across is you can get a fair bit of use out of a Panel pot.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Well I said Around 10% but its maybe more the point I was wanting to get across is you can get a fair bit of use out of a Panel pot.


Ross, you can get a point across without exagerating , I have a panel pot of dodo, what I do know from trial and measurment is that a Golf size car you will use around 6g of hard paste wax per coat, so I would expect no more than 5 (realistically 3) applications from a sample pot. However I am prepared to stand corrected along with the other 'doubters' should you be able to demonstrate differently :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment Avanti.

After testing lots of combinations, I too would recommend Dodo Juice Supernatural on black. As Ross alluded to though, it does have a learning curve, so unless you apply very thinly, in the right temperature/humidity, it will require a second buffing, as it's prone to gassing. You can look to buff with a fine mist of cold water though, which seems to help with the gassing issue.

Also, look at Lime Prime as your base - it does a wonderful job of cleaning up the paint, and is obviously designed with the Dodo waxes in mind.

If you want something cheaper, then I'd recommend one of the Finish Kare products, either 1000P or 2685 (Pink Wax). They aren't quite as special as SN, but represent superb value.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It's down to prep to ensure that the paintwork is as good as it can be for the methods you have at your disposal, but here's *Supernatural after a machine polish*:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/dodo_juice_supernatural/DSCF2074.jpg

... and if machine polishing is not possible, here's *ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal* before I started machine polishing that black car - up until this point, I had been hand polishing. I usually used AG SRP or UDS but also Duragloss 671 SMR or the Serious Performance Fine Cut and Finishing Polishes for actual removal and refinement of swirls and scratches:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/valetpro_artemis/DSCF1565.jpg

ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal is quite unique - it's more like a balm than a "wax". Very quick to apply and remove. It leaves a proper liquid shimmer.

I'm a little light on pictures of Collinite 915 on the black car, but I _think_ this is one - there's some extra depth from a wipe of Meguiars #7 in this picture:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swd2007/DSCF5976.jpg

This is definitely Collinite 915 in this picture, but on a dark metallic:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20081030/DSCF9418.jpg

Collinite waxes are known for their glossiness as well as long lasting finish. I think ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal is much along the same lines for how long it lasts, but errs on the side of shimmering wetness rather than glossy wetness if a hint of difference can be explained.

If you can stretch to it, Supernatural is well worth it and well worth persisting with to get the application just right. As RussZS said, Lime Prime/Lite is the perfect pre-wax prep for this wax but it will sit on a number of other products, including AG SRP quite happily if you want to use a filler polish.

The best wax for black is going to be one that simply lets the true nature of well polished paint though - for that, it's Supernatural. There are longer lasting waxes and ones that enhance depth if you've not got perfection from machine polishing beforehand, namely Collinite 915 and ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal for blacks, IMO.

HTH.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

sc0tty83 said:


> about to get a new car and im looking for advice. what would the best wax be to get? i dont really have a budget as such but if possible the best finish for value for money???
> 
> cheers guys


Scotty, I would have a look at some of the posts of black cars and see what the authors used. Indeed a lot will be down to the initial prep, if the car is new as in brand new, then a finishing polish session followed by a nice wax will do you good for a long time to come. Black cars come up good when cleaned, however the next level is looking fantastic and that is what I saw on RussZS ' motor when I went to pick up an item it is then I saw with my own eyes the difference between looking good and looking fab. As you have no budget per se, then getting a tub of brand x for 40-60 quid may be the difference between night and day compared with the £20 suggestions :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

This was colli 915


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That looks fantastic, what a finish :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> That looks fantastic, what a finish :thumb:


It does look good, but I don't think it looks anywhere near as good as the author's recent post of the finish using FK2685 .


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

found my zmol carbon piccy, you can see the clarity difference over the above shots.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

These are a couple of shots (albeit in early light) of my efforts with Purple Haze.



















Personally, I love this wax as it is sooo easy to use and gives great results - I also agree that both VP Artemis and Colli 915 are very impressive on black, but they always seem to need rebuffing later on due to gassing/clouding issues. 
Not the end of the world I know, but if you live in a dusty area it can be a pain. 

By the way Orca, I think you should put a patent on that "Just caught a passing bus in my boot reflection" shot - you have truly made it your own!! :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

alxg said:


> By the way Orca, I think you should put a patent on that "Just caught a passing bus in my boot reflection" shot - you have truly made it your own!! :thumb:


It's a colourful bus or a passing wagon from the animal feeds plant. They're both very regular.

The other day I'd just finished off a session with Supernatural, popped back in the house to get the camera and got involved in something or other. When I got back outside, I saw the tail end of what must have been a wedding entourage and about 20 or so exotic cars - Ferrari, Lambo, Porsche, Bentley, Roller ... all there ... and I missed it. That would have been some impressive reflection shots.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That would have been just too much :lol:

I still haven't tried out the BoS yet, and it looks like I won't have enough time to try it on the Audi now......shame, but not beaten yet!


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

I would say Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection, cant beat it on black.

Although not a wax but sealant its so so easy to use and gives a look to die for.:thumb:


----------

